# Gas smoker VS. Wood/Charcoal smoker: Smoke



## reflect (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

New here.

Avid propane griller for years. I then bought a Brinkmann pitmaster deluxe wood/charcoal smoker at Christmas time (well a week or two before). I now have an issue and need advise.

My condo board hit me up a few weeks ago. They have been getting complaints about the AMOUNT of smoke. The biggie seems to be when I light my chimmney charcoal starter and then the first 1/2 hor after I dump the hot coals in the side fire box. This happens, when doing a pork butt for example, four times during the smoking process.

So I am thinking about getting a propane smoker. Here is where the question lies....

Does it produce less smoke outside the unit than a wood/charcoal unit?

Thanks for letting me ramble,

Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 6, 2006)

In a propane smoker like the Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain (GOSM) smoker that I have, wood is used to produce smoke. The propane fire heats a cast iron box that the wood is setting in to temperatures hot enough to burn (smolder) the wood. My GOSM smokers will produce quit a bit of smoke when the wood is first place into it. After the wood begins to char there is a thin blue smoke. 

So to answer the question, you'll still get quite a bit of smoke at times but maybe not as much as with a wood/charcoal burner. You can also stop adding wood after the desired amount of smoke flavor is aquired or you wrap in foil. At that point there would most certainly be less.

Welcome to the board Reflect.


----------



## reflect (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Bob, makes sense.

Followup question, say for a pork butt that smokes for 10 hours. How many wood logs would you go through?

Thank you,

Brian


----------



## cheech (Feb 6, 2006)

If you would consider it an electric smoker would be the least amount of smoke of anything.

There you can have a small hole at the top a small one at the bottom in order to keep the air moving around a bit and really only a trickle of smoke would leave the smoker.

The only reason your neighbors would complain is because you are not sharing any food with them


----------



## cheech (Feb 6, 2006)

By the way make sure to sign in at roll call so we can all learn a little about who you are and what you do.


----------



## reflect (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks Cheech.

I hadn't considered an electric one. Does it leave a nice smoke ring? On wood how many logs would it take for a ten (example only) hour smoke for a pork butt?

Take care,

Brian


----------



## cheech (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I can tell you on my homemade smoker it only uses maybe two-three handfuls of sawdust.

Does it have a nice smoke ring? You betcha.

It is rather nice because it is real easy. Some may tell you that it is not true BBQ however it tastes just as good plus I can get in a good nights sleep and not have to sit up and watch the temps every hour or so


----------



## reflect (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Cheech,

I just noticed your location. I lived there when I was 3-5 years old. Dam cold  :lol:.

Anyway, being new to gas and electric what would be a good durable unit? I smoke and grill all year round. Being in Ohio I need something with a thick guage metal (I'm sure you know how that is).

The laughable part... price range would need to be $100-$200 range, no more.

Any suggestions?

To pay for the new one I guess I will have to EBay the old one. What a shame as it only had 8 sessions on it. Plus I bought extra cooking and charcoal grates. Oh well.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## cheech (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...h-results1.jsp

I would try the link above for a unit from Cabelas that I have had my eye on.

The other thought is http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=954

This one from the sausage maker.

What do you want for your propane unit?
My brother in law has his driver go down your way on a regular basis and I can have him pick it up on his way back up to the freezing north


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 7, 2006)

Brian, it depends on the type of food I'm smoking. For brisket & pork shoulder I use a lot more wood chunks than say ribs or chicken. The larger hunks of meat have a lower surface to mass ratio so they get more smoke to try to embed more flavor. Ribs & chicken may only use 4 to 6 chunks of wood total but for brisket and butts the wood box gets filled several more times so I'd estimate 15 to 20 chunks.


----------



## reflect (Feb 7, 2006)

Cheech, the first link looks really nice. Exactly what I was after. Question is the electricity consumption noticable on the monthly bill? I noticed the first link though had it as a back order, is this your stie or the brother in-laws site? On the propane question I was thinking a Great Outdoors Grill Co. 34" Smoky Mountain Gas Smoker big block.

Bob, wow that is a lot less. When you say chunks what sort of size/dimensions? For a 10 lb pork butt, I normally do three or four at a time, I go through about 10-15 lbs charcoal and maybe 8-10 fulll sized logs. Keeping it at around 250 degrees. 

This sounds like it might appease the condo board.

Thank you both for all your time so far,

Brian


----------



## cheech (Feb 7, 2006)

Reflect the power consumption is minimal at best. I figured it out one time and I think it worked out to about $1 per episode. 

The Great Outdoors is always a great smoker.

Have fun


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 8, 2006)

I take the bagged logs that you can get at the grocery store and cut them to 6" lengths, then split them into approximately 2" diameter sticks. So they're not nearly as big as what you're using. They have to fit inside the cast iron smoke box and make good contact with the metal bottom or side walls to burn properly. If the wood is too long it doesn't rest flat like it should.

If you'd like to see some GOSM smokers in action, take a look at my website: http://www.romineinc.com/BBQ/index.htm


----------



## reflect (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Bob  and Cheech for the followup. I took a peak at your site. Now I have to go get some BBQ as my stomache is growling  :lol: .

I think I will take some pictures this weekend of the Brinkmann and put it on E Bay to see what I can get, reserve amount of course.

As always thank you and take care,

Brian


----------



## reflect (Feb 16, 2006)

Well the ebay auction is coming to a close. I will get one last loooong smoke out of it this weekend. Yeah, just to piss off my neighbors (Prior thread. Selling due to condo board complaints). I did hear though they are projecting single digits for this Sunday in Ohio. Guess I will have to drink more hooch  to stay warm :? .

I think I will go with the GOSM. Now I read in posts here to get the wide body unit being 34 inches. I also heard the wally world ones are a lesser qauality one. However I am confused now. I have googled the model and keep seeing the same unit. This is the one I am talking about at wally world...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...%3A4089%3A4885

Is this the "quality" version? I see the non wide body for $98.

Sorry, I want to be sure the first link is the "quality" wide body unit. If not could someone drop a link?

Thank you,

Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 16, 2006)

Reflect, if they haven't "Value Engineered" the Big Block then this is the better built model that you're hearing about: http://shop.store.yahoo.com/epod2000/36smokerbb.html

The Wal-Mart version you linked is smaller and built cheaper.


----------



## reflect (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I found it on line with Home Depot. I had to call a few stores but one will "special order" it for me so I don't have to pay shipping costs.

Thank you all for the help on this one!!!

Take care,

Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 17, 2006)

Jeff you hear that buddy?!

HD can do a store-to-store transfer (I've had then do that for me before) or a catalog order with no additional shipping. Good find Reflect.

Internet # 092255
Catalog # 100397858

HD Internet Customer Service 1-800-430-3376


----------



## reflect (Feb 17, 2006)

There is a cath 22, isn't there always???

I had to call three locations in our city and play stupid each time (My wife tells me  am a natural at this  :lol: ). The first two said they could not help. The third one said sure, we call it a "special order" just come into the CS desk and prepay. I then asked why the first two said it was impossible. She stated some locations are setup to do this and some are not. They are working towards making every store conform on this she also explained.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## reflect (Feb 27, 2006)

Ordered yesterday. I forgot about tax as I was orderng in store. I mentioned it and then caught myself  :roll: . They stated 5 days fufillment time.

If it comes in on time I will be a smoking this weekend again.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## reflect (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah came in today. Now I have to wait until the weekend unless...cough, cough, not feeling to good today  :P .

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Dutch (Mar 13, 2006)

Brian, I hape that your "sudden ailment" doesn't keep you down for too long-:P and if you find youself with a bad case of the chills you'll just have to stand next to a hot smoker-


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 13, 2006)

I hope it arrived in good condition. There's been a lot of shipping damage reported lately. :( I experienced some with a gas grill, after 3 damaged units I just kept the best one and sent the others back.

If you get to feeling any worse ... take 2 briskets and call me in the morning.


----------



## reflect (Mar 16, 2006)

Bob,

Thankfully no damage. I was worried at first as the box had a damaged corner. I refused to sign for it at HD until they opened it and inspected it. Pissed off the info. desk person but oh well. I told him I do that on all purchases as once sigend for I have no recourse.

The unit is 1/2 way assembled, I will finish that tonight and hopefully get it cured tomoor so I can smoke Saturday. I think they are calling for snow/rain but it's worth it  :D .

Take care,

Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 17, 2006)

Since the GOSM smoker is painted on the inside you need to take an extra step when seasoning it.

When you first fire it up let it run on low for about an hour to cure the paint and then run it on medium for another hour. During this time you will most likely smell fumes from the paint. If you were to coat the smoker with oil first, you would not allow the paint to cure properly. And if you were to try to cook food before curing, it would taste awful from the fumes. (found that out from a fellow that didn't do the burn-in first 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) Anyway after the initial burn-in and there are no more fumes you can choose whether or not to coat the inside with oil, I did and would recommend you do too. But since the inside is painted coating with oil is not needed to prevent corrosion as with bare metal smokers.


----------



## pg (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Brian, I live in a townhouse in Denver. One of the things I do is volunteer to grille or smoke for the annual get-togethers. Also, I often drop off some BBQ to my closest neighbors. The reason they complain is because they are missing out on the wonderful results of the great hickory smoke smell. believe me, sharing goes along way.

thegozzzz


----------



## reflect (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob, the manual did not mention that one  :shock: . Will do.

PG, I actually had run pulled pork up to the sales and maintence office. Gave them around 8 lbs., buns, coleslaw, baked beans, and potatoe salad. I got a very nice thank you note on the door. The maintenance department people, when I see them on the grounds, ask when I am going to drop by again. I also have given some of my neighbors "sample" packets of pulled pork. I try to educate people also when they swing by the back patio to see what is going on.

On the downside I assembled my new GOSM last night. The door handle was missing out of package "D". Placed a call to CFM, they were very nice but it wont get to me until Monday. Oh well  :roll: , everyone is human I guess.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 17, 2006)

Chairs have been leaned against doors for years to keep them closed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GOSM's CS has always been top notch and although I haven't dealt with CFM's CS, I've heard only good things about them.

I bought a weight bench from Sears last December and when assembling it found parts missing and others that plain wouldn't fit where they were supposed to. After two months and four shipments of parts from the manufacturer ... I finally went to a local hardware store and bought the parts I needed. Seemed to be a cross-reference database problem or something, we kept getting the same 'wrong' parts with the 'right' part numbers.

The handle should be a quick fix.


----------

